# Ladies Lifting Belts



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Can anybody recommend where I'm able to get a ladies specific fit belt from in the UK? I've seen a couple from the US but shipping is very expensive although tempting given they're pink! :-/

Thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a look on strengthshop.co.UK .

I've had a few things off them and can't rate them highly enough .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Btw welcome


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Btw welcome


Thank you! 

I've just emailed Strengthshop and they responded saying they didn't have anything small enough :-( The search continues but very grateful for the suggestion, thank you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What size waist do you need ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Emma have a look on RDX fitness they do small belts cheap .


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought an 'Ocelot' belt from Physique warehouse (www.physiquewarehouse.com) in West Molesley where I train. These are made in the US. Was £28. Size SM. Perfectly suitable for females. Padded inside; tightened by velcro strip through loop. Normal squat 60 - 70kg. Managed 2 reps at 90kg with belt.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Emma have a look on RDX fitness they do small belts cheap .





ukiwi girl said:


> I bought an 'Ocelot' belt from Physique warehouse (www.physiquewarehouse.com) in West Molesley where I train. These are made in the US. Was £28. Size SM. Perfectly suitable for females. Padded inside; tightened by velcro strip through loop. Normal squat 60 - 70kg. Managed 2 reps at 90kg with belt.


Brilliant - there's only half an inch difference in width between the 2. I think I might order both and see which one is more comfortable - they're both really cheap in comparison as to what it would have cost me. I definitely need the extra support as lower back has never been the same since an epidural. So hopefully I'll be able to keep progress going and lift heavier 

Thanks so much for help!

Emma


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> What size waist do you need ?


28" downwards - but it's width that's been the issue. I've found some belts to try now thank god.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought this NRG Fuel http://www.nrgfuel.co.uk/products-page/accessories/weight-belt £18.99, size small, I like it


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

That looks a really nice leather one - is it more a preference thing as to whether people get on better with a leather one as opposed to a softer nylon one or does one provide slightly more support than the other? Might be a stupid question I know but I really need the support so I may order this one to try on and a nylon one to compare.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ems said:


> That looks a really nice leather one - is it more a preference thing as to whether people get on better with a leather one as opposed to a softer nylon one or does one provide slightly more support than the other? Might be a stupid question I know but I really need the support so I may order this one to try on and a nylon one to compare.


I have another leather belt which I cant wear its too wide and material too hard, this one is better and its comfortable. I think its up to personal preferences, I tried nylon one but didnt feel that much support for the back as with leather one. best thing to do is to try both, borrow if you have a chance and try and then buy


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I have another leather belt which I cant wear its too wide and material too hard, this one is better and its comfortable. I think its up to personal preferences, I tried nylon one but didnt feel that much support for the back as with leather one. best thing to do is to try both, borrow if you have a chance and try and then buy


That's really helpful as I really need the support but all the leather ones I'd seen previously were far too wide. It's such a shame as all the belts at the gym are far too big for me to even try on and there are only a couple of women who go there that 'lift' but not at the same time as me so it's really difficult to ask anyone, so your help has been great as I've ordered that one to try and will order a nylon one too (but hopefully the leather one will be spot on). :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ems said:


> That's really helpful as I really need the support but all the leather ones I'd seen previously were far too wide. It's such a shame as all the belts at the gym are far too big for me to even try on and there are only a couple of women who go there that 'lift' but not at the same time as me so it's really difficult to ask anyone, so your help has been great as I've ordered that one to try and will order a nylon one too (but hopefully the leather one will be spot on). :thumb:


yes you probably had similar to what i have; I also prefer to have my own so no need to ask. this one that I use now is very good as i have slim waist so it fits well and still some spare punctures left


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

pay attention to the lifting belt, because it's not an easy-to-use tool and could be dangerous for your muscle balance growth. Choose a belt specific for Power Lifting, because the real useful part is the one which sticks on your abs and you must learn how to increase the abdominal compression: it's not just to tight the belt, i mean...


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yes you probably had similar to what i have; I also prefer to have my own so no need to ask. this one that I use now is very good as i have slim waist so it fits well and still some spare punctures left


That looks a really nice belt - is it pink on the inside or is that just the light? May I ask where you found it?



AFX said:


> pay attention to the lifting belt, because it's not an easy-to-use tool and could be dangerous for your muscle balance growth. Choose a belt specific for Power Lifting, because the real useful part is the one which sticks on your abs and you must learn how to increase the abdominal compression: it's not just to tight the belt, i mean...


I think I understand what you mean. I'm certainly not going to use it to compensate (i.e. lift heavier than what I would do without), I really just need some back support where there is a point of weakness which is apparently quite common after an epidural.......I never had a back problem beforehand and now it can be the simplest of movements which can upset it. Is there things I should be mindful of when putting it on? I.e. making sure tight enough or not too tight?


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> yes you probably had similar to what i have; I also prefer to have my own so no need to ask. this one that I use now is very good as i have slim waist so it fits well and still some spare punctures left


Is that a different one to the NRG belt? It looks nicely padded at the back.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

just found this http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/weight-training-belts


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. Have made an order so fingers crossed!


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Ems said:


> That looks a really nice belt - is it pink on the inside or is that just the light? May I ask where you found it?
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I'm certainly not going to use it to compensate (i.e. lift heavier than what I would do without), I really just need some back support where there is a point of weakness which is apparently quite common after an epidural.......I never had a back problem beforehand and now it can be the simplest of movements which can upset it. Is there things I should be mindful of when putting it on? I.e. making sure tight enough or not too tight?


that's the main issue: there are no other uses for a lifting belt than the internal compression increasing. that's the only way to increase your spine stability.

the back support - as you say - means not much, im sorry  if you have postural problems, not enough joint mobility, poor technique and you feel your motion dangerous or you feel even the pain during the excercise... a lifting belt is not helping you, it just reduce your perception of the danger and so making everything more dangerous. you should analyze your motion and discover which technical problem do you have. the painkillers don't cure.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ems said:


> Is that a different one to the NRG belt? It looks nicely padded at the back.


no, the other one isnt padded,its pretty hard and uncomfortable


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ems said:


> That looks a really nice belt - is it pink on the inside or is that just the light? May I ask where you found it?


I was dressed pink and camera flash made all pinky light  I bought it here: http://www.nrgfuel.co.uk/product/weight-belt/


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> I was dressed pink and camera flash made all pinky light  I bought it here: http://www.nrgfuel.co.uk/product/weight-belt/


LOL - that's the one I got in the end - wore it for first time last night for deadlifts and has made a huge difference today in terms that my back hasn't seized on me and I was lifting a little heavier but not because of the belt, if that makes sense at all. Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------

